# Array Element in Zelle schreiben (Excel)



## Nuviel (23. November 2007)

Hi

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Prozedur, sobald ich sie starte erscheint der Laufzeitfehler 9  "Index ausserhalb des gültigen Bereichs". Wenn ich auf Debuggen klicke wird folgender Bereich gelb hinterlegt: 
	
	
	



```
ActiveCell.Value = strSplitCell(1)
```

Hier der ganze Code:

```
Public Sub trennen()
Dim strCellname As String
Dim strSplitCell() As String
Dim intCounter As Integer

letztezeile = ActiveSheet.Cells(Rows.Count, 1).End(xlUp).Row
Range("D2").Select

Do While intCounter < letztezeile
ActiveCell.Activate
strCellname = ActiveCell.Value
strSplitCell = Split(strCellname, ",")


ActiveCell.Offset(0, 1).Activate
ActiveCell.Value = strSplitCell(0)

ActiveCell.Offset(0, 1).Activate
ActiveCell.Value = strSplitCell(1)

ActiveCell.Offset(0, 1).Activate
ActiveCell.Value = strSplitCell(2)

intCounter = intCounter + 1
ActiveCell.Offset(1, -3).Activate
Loop
End Sub
```

MFG Nuviel


----------



## Alex F. (23. November 2007)

das liegt daran das das Ergebnis deines Splits nur ein Element des Arrays zurückliefert. 

du willst auf element 1 zugreifen ( also das *zweite* ) und hast es gar nicht. 

Der Fehler liegt demnach im Splitt bzw. in deiner Variable strCellname


----------



## Nuviel (23. November 2007)

Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht einmal auf das 1. Element zugreifen kann.

Edit: In der 1. Zeile des Excel Blatt funktionierts ohne Probleme, nur ab der 2. Zeile gehts nicht mehr.
MFG Nuviel


----------

